# i miss chocolate



## bmeyer (May 7, 2002)

Hi, Everybody, I'm a 10 year old who just found out I have IBS. My doctor told me to lay off chocolate. Does anybody know how to handle chocolate cravings?


----------



## mkdaisies (May 5, 2002)

I actually use M&M's to my advantage. I find that if I'm in a constipation phase, a handful of M&M's each day will help me to be more regular. If I'm in a D phase, I keep chocolate to a minimum . . . but I'm a chocoholic, so it's never out of my diet completely.


----------



## anderson8297 (Jan 29, 2002)

I can't eat chocolate either as a rule. I have found that I can drizzle chocolate syrup on strawberries (it could be other things too, if I could eat them - pretty much all sweets disagree with me) without a problem. I was also okay with small portions of Heather V's Chocolate Peppermint Cake in her Eating for IBS book. I miss chocolate too! I used to be an absolute chocoholic - I consider the blessing in this that I can't overindulge without a punishment so painful, its not worth it! At my age (43), it's a weight management thing. Sorry its hitting you so young!


----------



## Misst06 (Nov 15, 2001)

hey Sailor Mars! My names Claire and i'm 13, i've had IBS since i was about 9 years old. I feel your pain on not eating chocolate, but i'm so used to not getting to eat "good food" anymore that I just kinda pass right by it and don't notice. no junk food, fried foods, dairy products, chocolate, soda...nothing! i guess you just have to decide if its worth it or not to eat it and then get sick. sometimes if i'm having a sleepover on a weekend with my friends i'll give in and have some chocolate or junk food, and of course i get sick but sometimes its worth it. anyways if you ever wanna talk about stuff i'd love to... my e-mail address is dacn###dwave.net! hope you're feeling good! - Claire


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

Giving up chocolate is hard to do. I had to because it causes me to have migraines. Were you tested for food, or have you tried giving it up for awhile to see if it really makes a difference.?? I don't think any Doctor can just tell you what to give up unless they have tested you in some way.As for giving it up one just has to make their mind up to it. I must admit it took me years not to cheat and eat those chocolate chip cookies.







Hugs ((((((((((  )))))))))


----------



## jazz78 (Mar 26, 2001)

With IBS-D and lactose intolerance, I can't have much chocolate either. My saving graces:-- bananas with chocolate syrup-- mini dark chocolate bars (hershey's has no milk products, Dove's are also good, but only one or two at a time!)-- cocoa crispies with lactose-free milk-- Tofutti Cuties fake ice-cream sandwiches (I hate tofu but I love these!)Hope this helps!


----------



## reid (Jun 25, 2002)

there's always white chocolate. doesn't seem to bother me like real chocolate.


----------



## jennieb54143 (Jun 30, 2002)

my doctor told me choclate was a big no no. I have discorvered that half a malted milk ball is ok as long as i eat it within a hour of taking my pills.


----------



## PippylongStockings (Jun 6, 2002)

Sailor if caffiene is what bothers you there is something called WonderCocoa and you can use it to make chocolte things, it is 97% caffiene free. If it's the sugar there are sugar free chocolates.


----------

